# S14 Starter Installation



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

I need to get some pictures and instructions if anybody can give'em to me.
When i had my integra it took me only 20 minutes to install it. I just need to know what i'm working with because i'm new to nissans. Any help is appreciated, thansk :fluffy:


----------

